# Weekly competition 2011-44



## Mike Hughey (Oct 29, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F U2 F' R F2 R' F' U2
*2. *U R' F' R F' R U' R2 U
*3. *R' U R2 U2 R' F U R F2
*4. *R' U R U' F2 U' R' F2
*5. *F R2 F' R F' R' F U' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U L B L' R' B L2 U2 B2 R2 U R F' D' L B' U2 F2
*2. *U L2 B L U2 R2 F2 U' F' L D' F R2 U' F' D' U' B
*3. *F2 U2 B' R F2 L F' D2 B R U' F' D2 U' R' D' F' L
*4. *B' U' L D' B2 R F D' B' L' D2 U2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 U'
*5. *D B' D' F' R2 F' L F L' F2 L' D2 F D2 U R2 D' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U2 R2 D2 U Fw' F L2 Uw' L D Uw' L2 Rw2 D U2 F' U' F D' U R' U F2 Rw' R' Uw' B Fw' R Uw Rw R' B Fw' L D2 L2 Fw' Uw L2
*2. *Rw' R D Rw U' Rw F' U B2 Fw D2 U L' B Uw2 U L2 F2 L R' U2 R Uw2 L R2 Fw2 D2 Uw U' F' D2 Fw L D' Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 B' R
*3. *U' R B' R Fw' Rw F D2 B F Uw' Fw' F2 U' R' U2 Fw2 L' B U B L' Rw' Fw Rw Fw2 D2 L Uw2 Rw' D' U R D' Fw' L Uw' B L Rw'
*4. *U Rw' Uw' Rw' B Fw' Rw D' R2 Uw F L2 Rw2 B' D B R2 D Uw U F2 D R2 Uw' L F Uw' F D Rw2 D2 Uw' U2 Rw2 Fw2 R' F' L Fw F'
*5. *B' Fw2 Rw R' U2 L Rw' U' B' Fw D Uw L2 R Uw U' B Uw' B2 Rw2 R2 B2 D Fw2 Uw2 R' D2 Uw' B' F R' B2 Fw2 L2 Rw R2 Fw F Rw Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Dw' Uw F2 D U2 B Bw2 Lw2 R' D Uw' F2 R2 D2 L' B U' F Rw Bw2 Lw' B2 R' Dw Lw2 B D Rw2 Bw Rw' B2 Rw Bw2 Fw L2 B R2 B Bw Lw R D L Fw' L' R' Bw2 Rw Dw' Rw Uw2 Bw Fw Uw' Bw Fw Dw' Lw2 D' Uw'
*2. *Fw2 Dw2 U2 L Rw2 Uw' Bw Uw Bw' R2 Uw2 B2 Dw L' R2 U2 Rw U2 L' D' Dw Fw' Dw' F2 L R Dw R2 D Dw' Rw Dw Rw' Fw2 Rw' Dw2 Fw Rw2 B F' Rw B Rw' R' Bw' Lw F2 D B U Fw L2 Rw' R2 B' Fw F' Uw2 Lw' Rw'
*3. *Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Uw' Fw2 U' B' Uw2 Lw Rw' R2 Fw2 Uw' F' U2 L Rw2 Uw2 Bw' Fw2 Rw2 Fw Dw L B Lw2 B2 Bw Uw2 Bw' Fw' D2 L2 Dw Uw2 U2 Fw' Lw' Bw Dw Uw' R D' Uw Rw2 B' Lw' Uw2 Rw' D Bw' Uw' Bw Dw Rw Dw' B Bw Fw2 Dw2
*4. *B2 Dw Uw2 L' Dw2 Bw2 D' L2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 D2 Dw2 Bw Lw U' L' B2 Rw' D F' D L' B' D2 Uw2 Lw2 Uw2 L' B2 Bw Uw2 B2 R D2 U2 Lw U2 L2 Rw2 R B' Bw2 L R2 U B' Lw' Bw' Lw U' F U' Bw2 L' Lw' Bw' D Uw U2
*5. *Bw' D' Dw F' L' Uw' Bw2 U Rw' D2 Rw2 R Dw' R' U Rw' Uw Bw' Fw' L Rw' B2 Lw' Dw L2 R2 Dw U2 Rw F D' R' Bw' F' D' R2 D B2 Lw' Rw' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw2 F L' Uw2 L' D2 Uw' F' U Rw2 F Uw2 Bw2 Lw Uw F'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B2 3F D 3U' U B2 2B 3F 2F' F 2D2 2U' 2F2 2U' 2L 3R' 2B' 3F2 L' 2R' U L 2L 2B' F' D L' 2L2 3R2 3F' 3U' 2R' R' 3U R 3F U2 F' 3R2 2R2 R' F 2D 3U' 3R B' L 2B R' F2 U 2B' F' 2L' B' L' 2U 2B' R' U' L 2U U B2 2L' D U' 3R 3U' U' 2L' U2 L2 D 2U2 U L' 2D' 2L 3R'
*2. *D' 2U2 U2 B 2R2 B' 3F' F 3U' 2B' 3F' F2 3U2 2F2 D 2L R F' 2U2 2B2 3F 2R R D2 2B' 2R 2U' R' 2B2 U2 L F' D2 3R' 2D' B 2F' 2R 3F' 2L 2F' 2D 2L 3U 2B D' 3U' B2 2B2 2F' 3U2 L B2 2B' 3F F2 2R U' 3R 3F' D 2B' L2 2R' R2 2F2 R' U R2 U2 2B' L 2F R2 D F2 D2 L2 2R R'
*3. *D2 2B2 F2 3U L2 2L2 F 2U' B2 2D U 3F2 2U2 2F' 3R' 3U 2U2 3F2 2L2 B2 2F' 2L2 2D2 2R D' 3U2 2U' 2F' 2U2 3F 2U' L2 R 2B' D2 3U B2 2R 3U2 B 2D2 U2 B' 3R' 3F' 2L' R 2F' 2L2 B' 3R2 R 2F2 U' B 3F 2F 2U' 3F' 2L' B' 2R' 3U2 3F2 2R B 2D' 3U B' 2U2 3F' L' 2L2 3R' U L2 2R2 3U2 2U' 2F'
*4. *2D2 2U2 L2 B2 2F 2R B 2B2 D2 2L' 2R 2U2 B2 2B' L' 2R 2B' F L B2 2F F2 L2 2R2 3U 3R B2 3F' U' 3R2 2B' 2D F' L2 R D2 L' B U' 2L' 3R2 2B' 2L 2R2 2D 3U2 R2 B' 2F' 2U2 R 3F 2F2 R B 2U 2F' R 2U2 U' 3F2 2D' 3U 2L' F2 3U' L2 D 2R D2 3U2 B' 2B' 3F2 2F' 2U2 3R' R 2D2 F2
*5. *3U2 U2 B 2D2 3R 2R2 D2 F' 2U' 2F 2R2 3U L F2 L 3U2 2U 3R2 3U2 3R 2R' R F U' 2B' 2U' R2 U2 3F 2U' L' D' L2 2L 2R' U 3F2 2L D U 3F 2L 3R2 2R R U' 2F' D U' 2B2 D' R' 2D' 3F L R2 2U' L2 D' U F2 3R U 3R' B' 2U F2 2D2 2F 2L 2U2 R F2 U 2L' 2B2 2F F2 2L2 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2L' U 2L2 B2 2R R' 2D 3D2 L' 2R' 2U 2L' 2U 3L' 2R B2 3F2 2D 2B D' 2D 3D2 L2 2D' 2B2 U 3F2 2D 3U' L' R B2 L' 3F' 3U' 3R 2F' R' 2F' D2 3U R2 F D2 3U' 2R 2B' 2F' 3R2 R2 3B2 3U 2U 2L' 3L' 2R2 3U 3F D2 2L' 3U2 2L 3L 2R2 2F' 2L2 3L 2D U L' 3D2 2U R 2B' L' 3L' R2 2B2 2D 3D2 2L2 3R 2U2 3R' R2 D 2U 3B2 L2 U R2 B U 3F' F2 3D 2L2 B' 2D2 3R2
*2. *F' D 3U B' 2L 3R 2U 2L' D2 2L 2B2 3B2 2L' 2B' 3B 2R2 3B2 3R' 2F' 3U' 3B F 2L2 2B D' 3L 3R' 2U 3L2 3D 3F2 3U' 2L2 3U2 2L R 2B2 D2 2F2 3D2 B 2U2 3L' 2R 3B' F' 2D2 F 3D' U L' 3B2 R' B 2R 3U' B D 2B 3L2 2R2 2D 3D B2 2U B2 3B F' 2D' 2U2 F 3R 2B F 3L' 2D' B' 3F F D2 2U' 3L B' 2B' F' 3D2 F' 3R 3B 2U' 3F2 3L2 2R2 2B2 2R U2 B2 2F' 3R' 2F'
*3. *3U2 L D2 3D' B D' 3F L 2R2 B R 2D' 3D B2 3R 2B' 3B D' 3U2 2U U R 3F' L2 2D2 3U' 2B R2 U B 2F' F 2U2 F' 2U2 3B' F 3R2 R2 D 3D2 2U B2 3R 2R 3D2 2U2 3R2 2R' F 2L2 3R R 2B2 3B 3U F 3D 3L' R2 D2 2B2 3F2 L' 3B U2 B2 3F2 2R2 3F2 D' 3U2 F' L2 2U' 3L2 F U2 3F 3U' 2L2 2D F' 3R2 2F2 2D' 2B2 3U' B' 2B' 3R 2B D F' 2D2 2F2 F' R' 3F L2
*4. *2L' 3R' D2 2R 2D L' 2L' 2U' 3R 2D' 2F' 2L2 U' 2L2 3B' 3L2 B2 3F' 3U2 2B' 2L D 3D F' 2D2 2F D 3R 3D' B2 L2 3R2 2D2 2U' 3L' F R2 3U' 2F 2D2 3U' L2 D' 2R 2D 3R' D 3L2 D' 3U' L 2D' 3B2 D' 2L' 3R' B' 2B' 3R' B2 3F' F 2L' 3R2 2R 3U' 2B' R2 3F' 2R' 3F' 2D2 3B' F2 3L2 2R' 2B 2L 3R' R2 3D' 3F2 U 3L2 B' 3B F' 3L 3R2 2D' 3U2 3F L2 D2 3L B' F' L2 2R 3U2
*5. *3D' 2U 2F' 2U2 B 2L' 3L2 3R2 2R U L 3L2 2R 3B2 2R2 2U 2F F' 2U' 3F F2 L' R2 B' 2U' U 3L 2D2 U2 B' 2R' 2B' 3F2 U2 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L2 2D2 2U2 2L2 B2 U 2B 2D2 B2 L2 D2 U2 2F L2 2B2 3F' F2 2U' 2B2 3D2 2U 2F' 2R 3U U 2L2 3R2 3F 2L2 3D 3U' 2B' 2U 3L' B 3B' L2 2L2 3U2 3B 2D2 2B 2L2 3B2 U 3F D U' 2F 2L' 3R' 2U 3R' 2B2 R 3D2 2R2 3B 3R2 R' B 2F' 3L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F U2 F2 U' F' U2 F' U
*2. *F2 U' F2 R U' F U' F' U'
*3. *R U R' F R2 U' F U' F

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 D U L2 F2 L' U' B2 D' F D' F R2 D2 L U L2 U
*2. *B' L F2 D F L' U F2 U L B' L' R2 F' R' B' R U2
*3. *L2 U' R' U R' D2 L D L2 B2 F D' B R F U2 R'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U B D2 U L' B2 R Uw' Rw' D' L' U2 Rw2 Uw' Rw D2 L2 D L Rw' Fw' Uw2 U Fw' F2 U F' L2 U2 L R2 B' F' U2 Rw' R U' Fw2 L
*2. *Rw' R2 Fw R' B' L2 B' Fw F2 D2 U' Fw2 Uw2 F' D' Fw2 F' D' B' Fw' D U' R2 Uw2 L Rw2 B2 F' L D' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw L Rw' U Fw' F U'
*3. *D2 Uw Rw2 D2 Uw U2 Rw Uw' Fw F' D B' F' R' U' R2 D F R' B R Fw' D Uw' B D2 Uw2 R' Fw F' U Fw U B L' R' B2 Fw R' Fw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Uw' B2 R' U' L2 R2 Bw' D2 Dw2 Uw2 U2 Bw2 F' Uw' Lw D B' Uw Fw' D2 Lw F' Lw2 Rw2 B2 F2 Lw' R' B2 Lw' B2 L' D2 Dw2 Bw' D' L' Lw R D2 B2 Lw B' Bw2 Fw Rw' B' Fw Uw Lw Dw' Fw2 U Rw' Fw F' L U2 Rw2
*2. *F' L' Rw R B2 R Dw' F2 Lw2 D' Dw2 L' Rw2 U2 F' Rw' B' F' D2 Dw' U' F2 L2 Bw Fw Dw2 Fw' U2 L' B2 U F' Uw' U' B2 Dw2 Rw B Bw F2 R F2 Uw' L' R2 D' Uw' F L2 Uw' Bw' Rw F2 L2 Bw Dw' B Rw2 R Dw
*3. *F L2 Bw' Dw2 Uw' Lw2 F2 Lw' R Dw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw2 Bw' Uw2 L2 B D L B' Fw Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 Bw' Fw2 F Uw' R' U Rw2 R U' L2 Bw' Dw' U B Bw Fw2 Rw2 U Bw' D' F2 U' Fw U' B' D Lw2 R' Uw L2 R' Fw Dw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L 2D B' 2F2 L' B 2F U' 3R R' B' F' 2L 3R' F2 3R2 R D 3R 3U 3F 3R2 D2 2U' 3R' 2B 2L2 2R' 2D 2B' 3U 3F' 3U' B2 2B2 2R 3U2 U' L' 3F' D2 3U' U2 3R' R' 2B' 2R' 3F' U2 2B 2F' 3U' F 3R F' L2 2L' 2D 2F' F' U2 L' R 2F' 3U' 2L2 3R2 2R' 2U' L' 3U' 3R 2R F R 2F' 2U 3F' F 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D B 3B2 3D' 3R 2F' R' 3U2 2L2 D2 2F2 2L' 2B' 2D' U2 3B' 3U2 2B 2F L2 2B 2L' 2R2 R 3F' 2D' 2B' L2 2D 3D 2F' R' 2F 2R' 2B' 2R' 2D' L 2L2 2D 3F2 2F 3R D 2U F2 2D 2U' L' 3U2 F 3L2 3B D2 2D2 2U2 L' B' 2D2 B 2L 3F' D' B2 2D2 U2 3B' 2L2 2B F2 2D' F2 U' B' D2 3R' 3B2 2U' 2B2 3U2 2F 3D2 B L2 F2 2L U' 3B 3U2 2U 2F2 D2 U' 2B' 2L' 3R' 2U2 L 3R' 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' F' L' U F' R' B' L' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 R D2 B2 R F'
*2. *D' B U2 F2 U' B U F2 L2 R F' U L' D' F L F' R2
*3. *F2 L' R2 U' L2 F' L2 B L D F' U2 B D L' R' D' U2
*4. *L R F L' B' L2 F L' F L D2 R B L' B' F U2
*5. *D2 L B' F U' R2 U2 L F2 D L' D2 L2 U2 R' F' L2 R'
*6. *U2 F2 R' B' U2 L' R' U' F2 L' D U2 B' D' L2 F2 R2 D'
*7. *D U' F' L' R F2 R U R2 D R' B R' D' B L2 D' R
*8. *F' R' D2 L F2 U B F' U' F' R' U B' U2 B D L2 D'
*9. *U2 L U2 R D' U2 L R2 F R' D2 R F R U' B2 D' U
*10. *D' R2 D' F L U' L' D F2 R B' L' F2 L' D B R2 U2
*11. *B' L2 R' D U2 L U L' D L2 R2 B D2 R' D2 F' U' L'
*12. *F2 U B' D2 L2 D U' R B2 D' L' D2 B F' R D U L
*13. *F' U' R U R2 U R2 B F D2 R' U2 L' F' R F2 D U2
*14. *B L B2 L2 B' D2 R D R2 U2 F L R2 D2 F' L U
*15. *U2 B' D' R2 U2 B' L D U F2 R2 D' R2 U2 R' U' B U
*16. *L2 U' B D U L' U R D R' D2 B L' R2 B U' L' U2
*17. *D2 F U' B U B2 D2 F' L' B2 F' D2 B L F2 U' R U2
*18. *U B2 F R' B2 D R B D2 L2 B D F D' R' U' R'
*19. *L' R' D2 B L2 U2 B' R D B2 L U' R' B D' U' F' U'
*20. *U' R U R2 U' F' D2 R2 U2 F2 U2 L' D' R' B L2 B U'
*21. *F2 R2 B L' D U L D U2 L R2 B D' B L' B' R'
*22. *D' U B' L' D' R' F2 U' B2 R' D2 U2 L' U R D' L' F'
*23. *B2 U L U B2 L F2 D B2 L' F U' F' U2 F' D2 L2 U'
*24. *R' B' L' B' D2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 U' F R' U L' F U' B2
*25. *F L' B2 F2 D' F U2 L D2 B' F D R2 B R' F' D2 R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L' U L D R' B R' U L U' R F2 D2 L2 U' F R2
*2. *B2 F R D F' D2 U' R2 B2 L B L2 D R' U2 R' U2
*3. *R' D R2 D' L' B' L' R2 F R U2 F' U' R2 F2 R' B2 F
*4. *D' B2 D' R2 D U' R U L F2 D L' B2 L' D' R2 F' L2
*5. *B U' F' L2 B U2 F D' U F' D2 B F2 D2 B U2 R F'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' B' L R2 U' B2 D2 R F' R U' R2 D' R' U L' U
*2. *U2 F' D R' D' F' R F' D' R' D R2 D' F2 L R' D' F2
*3. *L B2 L D U' F2 U2 B D2 F L' F' D F2 L' B
*4. *U2 B L' F2 U' B' U R F' R' B R' B2 F R2 B F U'
*5. *D2 F2 U R F D2 R U2 R B' L2 F' L' R D' F2 R' U

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L U2 L B' D' R2 U L' B F L2 F' D B' R U F'
*2. *L' D L' B2 L' R B' U' R2 U' L' R' F D' U' B2 L2 U2
*3. *R F' L2 R' F' L' B2 F L2 D R2 B2 R' U2 B2 U2 F2
*4. *U' L2 F' U' B U R' B D2 L2 R B2 U2 L' D' B R2 U
*5. *B2 L F L2 R2 D' U2 B R2 F L R' U B2 F2 L' U' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F2 U' R2 U R2 F' U' F2
*3. *D R D' R' U' R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 R' F2 U L2 U2 F' U'
*4. *D2 U2 B F D L2 Rw Fw Uw L Rw' Uw R' Fw' D U2 L2 U2 Rw R2 B2 D2 Uw' U L Fw L' R' Fw' F2 L2 B F Rw D' L Fw R2 Fw2 F

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F R' U2 R U F' U R' U R'
*3. *L' F L' U' F' L' D F' L D F D2 L' R' B F L' U'
*4. *L' Rw2 Uw2 L' Uw' L2 B2 Fw' D Rw B2 D' Uw2 L R Fw Uw U2 B2 Uw' Rw R' U2 F' L' Fw Uw2 L' Rw2 Fw' F2 U Fw' Rw2 B' Fw F2 L R' Fw
*5. *B F' Uw2 Rw' D' Dw Bw' R' D' L2 Dw L2 Fw L2 Rw2 Bw2 R2 Uw Lw' Rw' F Dw' U' L2 Lw R' D2 Lw' Fw' L' D F Lw' Uw' Bw' F R' Uw' L' Fw' L' Dw2 R' D Dw' Rw2 Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' D' Uw B' Uw Lw' B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=-1 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=1,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=4 / ddUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=1 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=4,d=3 / UdUd u=-1,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / dUUd
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-3 / UdUU
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=0 / ddUU u=2,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=0 / dUdU u=0,d=1 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=-1,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *R L R' B' R U B' l r' b
*2. *U B R' U' R L R B r b' u
*3. *U' L' B' L R U' R U' l' r' b u'
*4. *L B R' L U B' L' U' l' r b
*5. *U B L' R' B' R' B U' L' l r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,5) (0,-3) (6,4) (3,0) (-3,2) (4,0) (-2,0) (-1,0) (6,4) (-1,3) (5,0) (0,2) (0,4) (-3,0) (0,1) (4,2) (4,0) (6,0) (0,0)
*2. *(-5,3) (0,2) (3,0) (2,0) (0,4) (6,5) (0,4) (2,4) (6,0) (6,0) (-5,0) (0,5) (-3,0) (0,2) (6,4) (1,0) (6,0) (5,0)
*3. *(0,2) (4,-3) (-3,3) (6,0) (0,5) (-4,4) (2,0) (0,4) (2,4) (-2,4) (4,4) (6,4) (2,0) (2,2) (0,4) (0,4)
*4. *(3,3) (6,-3) (2,1) (6,4) (6,1) (0,5) (2,0) (-4,1) (0,2) (-5,0) (1,3) (2,5) (4,1) (0,2) (3,3)
*5. *(0,5) (0,-3) (-5,1) (5,2) (0,4) (-3,3) (0,3) (0,1) (4,2) (-2,0) (4,3) (2,0) (2,1) (6,2) (0,4) (1,0) (6,0) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' F B' R' B' L' R F' L F B R B' R L' B L' F B F B R F' B L'
*2. *L F' L B' R' F' B' F L B F L' B' R' L B L B' R B R' B' F' R L'
*3. *B' F' B L' B R B R' B R F B' F R' F B' L R L F' L' R F B' R'
*4. *L' B L' B' L' F' B' F' L B R' F' R' B' F' R' F' B L' R' F R' B' R' F
*5. *R B F B F R' L' R L B' R' B F B' F R F B L' R' B L' F R' L'


----------



## Selkie (Oct 29, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.23, 8.86, 7.29, 7.78, 8.96 = *7.98*
*3x3: * 17.26, 17.94, 21.00, 17.53, 21.22 = *18.82*
_comment:_ If it wasn't for the last solve it could have been my first sub 18 average. Still very pleased though. Edit: Rolled this one to a pb ao12 of 19.22 
*4x4:* 1:48.67, 1:30.28, 1:27.10, 1:32.35, 1:21.74 = *1:29.91*
*5x5:* 3:02.23, 3:12.37, 3:02.10, 3:14.50, 3:06.32 = *3:06.97*
comment: pb average. Nice to see some improvement in 5x5, was beginning to feel I was not going to improve.
*6x6:* 6:49.88, 6:03.72, 6:05.92, 6:30.56, 6:34.24 = *6:23.57*
*7x7:* 13:40.17, 13:30.06, 14:12.75, 12:20.13, 12:37.57 = *13:15.93*
_comment:_ All I want is a decent puzzle! I had a white v7, broke the core and now have a replacement core and the thing turns terribly. I bought 'another' 7x7 and hate that. I am picking up a black v7 at a comp this month. These were done with my bad white v7 over the course of 3 days and to be honest I think the thing is just beginning to break in. Typical as it will be replaced with black in 2 weeks!  Last 2 solves were done in same session as I did not have hand cramp after 1 solve for once!
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:26.72*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *5:40.95*
*3x3 One Handed:* 48.75, 39.29, 44.45, 1:00.77, 46.98 = *46.73*
*Clock:* 17.38, 16.19, 17.50, 17.13, 16.15 = *16.90*
_comment:_ First sub 17 average, pb ofc
*Magic:* 2.30, 2.46, 2.22, 2.30, 2.27 = *2.29*
_comment:_ pb average
*Master Magic:* 5.02, 5.31, 5.40, 6.75, 5.47 = *5.39*
_comment:_ pb single
*Megaminx:* 4:24.58, 5:07.94, 4:24.08, 4:42.55, 5:21.61 = *4:45.02*
*Square 1:* 1:21.02, 1:15.72, 58.61, 1:47.08, 1:10.00 = *1:15.58*
*Pyraminx:* 37.10, 17.76, 23.82, 22.52, 40.15 = *27.81*
comment: Really need to learn the 5 algs for last 3 edges. I use the same 'hit and hope' method I used in the 80's


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 29, 2011)

*2x2:* (5.75), 8.19, 6.38, (9.78), 7.28 ~ *Avg:* 7.28
*3x3:* (17.46), 21.30, (22.27), 19.83, 17.94 ~ *Avg:* 19.69
*4x4:* (1:40.55), 1:38.36, 1:31.81, (1:14.90), 1:20.58 ~ *Avg:* 1:30.25
*5x5:* (2:50.40), 2:53.11, 3:02.61, (3:43.55), 3:02.91 ~ *Avg:* 2:59.54
*6x6:* 6:14.90, 5:59.96, (6:21.93), 5:49.06, (5:38.27) ~ *Avg:* 6:01.31
*7x7:* 10:07.77, (13:04.56), 9:32.23, 10:06.17, (9:31.12) ~ *Avg:* 9:55.39
*3OH:* 43.93, (42.72), 45.91, 46.02, (48.03) ~ *Avg:* 45.29
*Clock:* 18.88, 18.97, (17.74), (19.80), 18.53 ~ *Avg:* 18.79
*234:* 2:29.47
*2345:* 4:45.21
*2BLD:* 56.74, 1:14.69, DNF
*3BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF
*4BLD:* DNF
*5BLD:* 
*MBLD:*


----------



## dcuber98 (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2: (7.49), (5.21), 6.29, 6.99, 6.18= *6.49*
3x3: 16.94, (14.85), 20.74, 22.32, (24.59)= *20.00* (That was the most sickening average I've ever done. I completely bungled the last three solves. I normally average around 17.)
4x4: 1:24.01, (1:40.07), 1: 28.59, 1:33.39, (1:21.23)=*1:28.66* (PB Average!)
5x5: 2:40.10, 2:23.38, (2:41.94), (2:16.06), 2:33.48=*2:32.32* (This is the day of PBs! PB Average!)
3x3OH: 52.47, 57.24, (1:09.24), 46.63, (45.53)=*52.11* (I hate OH.)
3x3 Match the Scramble: (3:36.91), 2:32.52, (2:29.66), 2:53.70, 3:09.87=*2:52.03*
2-4 Relay: *1:56.73*
2-5 Relay: *4:57.36*
Magic: (1.62), 1.81, 1.86, (1.96), 1.84=*1.84*
Master Magic: 4.44, 5.72, (3.93), (33.51), 4.06=*4.74*


----------



## mitzi97 (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2: 11.85, (11.17), 12.82, (14.57), 12.42=*12.86*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2: (1.92), 2.00, 3.31, (3.34), 2.56=2.62
3x3: 8.68, (7.58), 8.10, 10.20, (10.75)=8.99
4x4: (51.42), 41.09, (36.68), 38.39, 38.05=39.18
5x5: (1:22.95), 1:17.79, (1:09.76), 1:09.79, 1:17.86= 1:15.15
6x6: 
7x7:
3x3OH: (19.89), (14.68), 17.89, 17.17, 14.73=16.60
2-4relay: 1:01.52
2-5relay: 2:20.35
2x2BLD:22.10+, DNF(26.57), 39.26=22.10
3x3BLD:4:28.59, DNF(3:12.66), DNF(5:14.99)=4:28.59
pyraminx: (11.02), 7.92, 6.66, 7.74, (6.42)=7.44
match the scramble:3:26.74, 1:35.84, 2:02.59, 1:00.18, 1:26.25=1:41.56


----------



## r_517 (Oct 29, 2011)

Clock: 6.38 (5.01) 6.89 6.66 (7.08) = 6.64
2x2: (6.40) 14.41 (16.90) 7.01 7.91 = 9.78
3x3: (14.18) 18.75 22.44 18.94 (22.78) = 20.04
4x4: 1:55.71 1:27.37 1:44.77 1:27.62 DNF = 1:38.87
5x5: (DNF) 3:37.59 (3:04.26) 3:08.06 3:32.31 = 3:25.99
OH: 44.42 36.76 (47.40) (28.23) 38.46 = 39.88
Magic: 1.49 2.10 (1.49) 2.65 (6.49) = 2.08
Master Magic: 8.66 (DNF) 7.43 4.87 (4.76) = 6.99


----------



## aronpm (Oct 29, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 5.97, 5.80, (8.48), (5.55), 7.51 = 6.43
*3x3x3*: (19.23), 13.77, 16.52, (12.32), 16.25 = 15.51
*4x4x4*: 1:20.02, (1:22.29), 1:05.40, (1:05.09), 1:18.31 = 1:14.58
*5x5x5*: (2:36.89), 2:13.43, 2:04.72, (1:57.88), 2:22.04 = 2:13.40
*3x3x3 With Feet*: 7:34.49, 6:32.51, (5:21.14), (8:27.95), 6:36.31 = 6:54.44
_Comment: lol those are my 2-6th solves ever_
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (42.48), (14.91), 33.40, 34.14, 28.05 = 31.86
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF(12.55), 14.28, 17.06 = 14.28
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF(36.06), 37.48, 30.66 = 30.66
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 3:25.17, DNF(3:42.74), DNF = 3:25.17
*3x3x3 Match The Scramble*: 1:11.73, (DNF(1:46.52)), 1:00.03, (57.24), 1:40.08 = 1:17.28
*2-3-4 Relay*: 1:26.15
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 4:27.79
*Clock*: 14.60, 13.81, (16.48), 13.55, (13.43) = 13.99
*Pyraminx*: (15.32), 25.69, (27.00), 17.78, 20.54 = 21.34
*Megaminx*: 4:43.08, 4:47.77, 4:43.43, (5:18.88), (4:02.65) = 4:44.76
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 37


Spoiler



2x2x2: x2 L' U' L2 D2 L2
2x2x3 z' L' B' L2 U2 L' F' U' F *.*
Finish F2L: zx2 F R U' R' F U' F2 U' F
Corners: y' R U' L' U R' U' L U'
at *.* insert L R2 S R2 S' L'

L' D' L2 U2 L2 D' F' D2 R2 D' B' R' B D U2 F B' R2 F' B D' F R U' R' F U' F2 U' F2 U' B' U F' U' B U'


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2x2: (3.00), 3.40, (10.11), 3.13, 6.30= 4.28 lol counting 6 XD
3x3x3: 12.76, 12.06, 13.40, (9.20), (16.39)= 12.74
4x4x4: 48.34, 49.47, 51.69, (43.21), (53.27)= 49.83
5x5x5: (1:38.86), (1:59.46), 1:44.09, 1:58.46, 1:59.18= 1:53.91
OH: 21.15, 22.44, (22.65), 19.55, (16.44)= 21.05
2x2 BLD: 20.53, DNF(21.47), 49.32+= 20.53
3x3 BLD: DNF(3:46.13)[2 edge flip, 2 corner flip], DNF(3:13.47)[flip 2 corner], DNF(3:45.95)= DNF
MBLD: 0/2 12:07.86
Pyraminx: (12.53), 7.19, 9.25, 7.36, (6.80)= 7.93
Clock: DNF(13.68), 13.05, 18.56, DNF(14.18), DNF(18.46)= DNF
Megaminx: 2:33.22, 2:27.56, 2:25.69, (2:22.75), (2:39.88)= 2:28.82
2-4 relay: 1:15.88
2-5 relay: 3:00.33


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 29, 2011)

3x3: 8.81, (15.99), 9.38, 11.80+, (8.38) = 10.00
2x2: 3.41, (2.60), 2.91, 3.05, (4.32) = 3.12
OH: 16.15, (14.82), 18.10+, (19.78), 18.93 = 17.73
6x6: (2:51.88), 3:41.88, 2:59.19, 3:16.40, 3:04.30 = 3:06.63 OLL parity on all solves.
5x5: (1:23.77), 1:25.61, 1:28.26, (1:37.64), 1:31.48 = 1:28.45


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 29, 2011)

OH: 16.37, 13.24, 14.60, 17.39, 15.21 = 15.39


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 29, 2011)

2x2: 2.48, 2.19, 2.25, 2.59, 2.44 = 2.39
3x3: 8.82, 9.79, 8.83, 10.09, 10.08 = 9.57
4x4: 42.67, 45.55, 43.64, 46.01, 44.86 = 44.69
5x5: 1:14.59, 1:33.49, 1:22.09, 1:24.42, 1:16.80 = 1:21.10
6x6: 2:47.61, 2:43.41, 2:49.34, 2:42.36, 2:34.46 = 2:44.46
7x7: 4:29.93, 4:46.64, 4:22.06, 4:27.44, 3:56.13 = 4:26.48
2x2 BLD: 13.57+, 9.96, DNF(13.31) = 9.96
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:22.45), DNF(1:04.64), 1:08.93 = 1:08.93
4x4 BLD: 7:59.14, 8:17.72, 
5x5 BLD: 20:40.76, 
Multi BLD: 5/6 31:04
3x3 OH: 19.61, 15.59, 18.05, 16.66, 16.75 = 17.15
2-4 relay: 55.88
2-5 relay: 2:24.53
Clock: 9.57, 9.20, 9.88, 9.00, 9.49 = 9.42
Megaminx: 49.02, 49.60, 49.21, 55.13, 48.53 = 49.28
Pyraminx: 4.34, 5.24, 5.61, 5.85, 4.92 = 5.26
Square-1: 19.81, 26.02, 20.14, 14.97, DNF(24.54) = 21.99


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 29, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 27.40 [ 10], 39.31 [ 14], DNF [24.20, 8] = *27.40*
*3x3BLD:* 2:11.68 [ 56], DNF [1:24.06, 30], 1:25.67 [ 35] = *1:25.67*
*4x4BLD:* 8:11.66 [ 5:07], DNF [6:35.39, 3:10], 7:14.75 [ 3:49] = *7:14.75*
*5x5BLD:* 14:11.35 [ 7:57], DNF [13:02.22, 6:55] = *14:11.35*



SimonWestlund said:


> Megaminx:



You may update your second place from 2009 now 

edit: oops, I forgot I actually did some speedcubing
*2x2:* 16.02	19.15	17.21	19.67	17.47 = *17.94*
*3x3:	* 38.57, 45.59, 42.70, 56.24, 45.70 = *44.66*
*4x4:* 2:25.40 3:21.27	1:58.29	2:31.77	2:12.66 = 2:23.28 good
My first ever sub-2 
*5x5:	* 6:41.82 6:07.35 8:08.67 8:40.75 8:57.09 = 7:50.41


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 29, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-44

2x2x2: 7.70, (11.63), 8.72, 8.58, (7.06) = *8.33*
3x3x3: 29.59, 30.44, 29.81, (25.11), (37.62) = *29.95*
4x4x4: (2:45.86[OP]), 2:35.44[P], 2:12.54, 2:18.60, (2:10.19[OP]) = * 2:22.19*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:05.00, DNF = *1:05.00*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *3:20.97[O]*
PyraMinx: 18.78, (43.32), (14.90), 23.19, 28.03 = *23.33*


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 30, 2011)

2x2: 1.79, (2.88), 2.65, 1.69, (1.67) = 2.04 lol so much better than my normal average .
3x3: 8.81, 9.07, (8.32), (12.37), 9.28 = 9.05
4x4: (45.96), (40.16), 40.49, 40.84, 40.32 = 40.55
3x3 OH: 12.96, (11.84), (18.84), 14.41, 15.88 = 14.41
Pyraminx: (8.84), 8.73, 7.40, 7.66, (4.88) = 7.93
2x2 BLD: DNF, 13.98, DNF = 13.98
3x3 BLD: DNF(2:09.51), 2:01.03, DNF(2:28.16) = 2:01.03


----------



## janelle (Oct 30, 2011)

*2x2x2*
5.95, 6.53, (7.89), 6.11, (5.80)
Average of 5: *6.20*

*3x3x3*
15.15, (13.86), (18.69), 17.18, 15.65
Average of 5: *15.99*


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 30, 2011)

3x3: 13.11, 11.45, 11.40, 10.58, 9.98 = 11.14

3x3 BLD: DNF DNF DNF 

3x3 OH: 13.68, 18.68, 25.77, 27.20, 25.62 = 23.36
lolwat I think first solve is full step single PB. Antisune U perm


----------



## nekosensei (Oct 30, 2011)

2x2x2 : 11.64, 8.66, 10.32, 9.05, 8.35
3x3x3 : 17.67, 16.26, 16.45, 16.25, 17.10
4x4x4 : 2:07.36, 2:12.28, 1:42.85, 2:55.18, DNF
5x5x5 : 3:50.47, 4:18.60, 3:50.47, 4:46.13, 3:56.14
2x2x2 Blindfolded : DNF, DNF, 51.91
3x3x3 One Handed : 49.09, 46.82, 54.43, 45.87, 47.75
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay : 2:58.61
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay : 8:17.16


----------



## The Rubik Mai (Oct 30, 2011)

*2x2:*3.88,6.78,3.31,3.03,3.52 = *3.57 *
*3x3:*10.18,12.41,9.25,10.21,8.91 = *9.88 *
*4x4:*45.61,47.22,42.30,47.63,43.25 = *45.36*
*5x5:*1:30.97,1:33.90,1:31.77,1:38.15,DNF = *1:34.61*
*OH:*DNF,19.30,18.13,17.97,17.81 = *18.47* Epic Fail
*234relay:* *1:02.84*
*2345relay:* *2:39.94*
*Magic:*1.00,1.06,1.43,0.91,0.91 = *0.99*
*Clock:*17.96,14.58,15.68,15.28,15.47 = *15.48*
*Megaminx:*1:27.46,1:31.58,1:44.33,1:28.28,1:40.22 = *1:33.36*
*Pyraminx:*6.27,5.86,8.78,5.75,7.81 = *6.65*


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 30, 2011)

How long was I gone?
…well I’m back

*2x2: 4.20 =* 3.64, (5.99), 5.19, 3.76, (3.63)
Comment: Stupid LBL
*3x3: 18.17 =* (16.41), (24.25), 17.93, 17.20, 19.38 
Comment: I’ve done better, (I guess the cold is getting to me)
*4x4: 1:30.85 =* 1:35.55, DNF(52.06), 1:20.38, (1:10.45), 1:36.63 
Comment: Captin America 
*5x5: 2:58.64 =* 3:09.87, (3:17.36), 2:55.19, (2:40.09), 2:50.87 
*6x6: 5:29.56 =* 5:32.58, 5:22.31, (4:43.56), (6:11.76), 5:33.78 
*7x7: 9:45.07 =* 9:42.37, (DNS), (9:05.23), 10:04.20, 9:28.62 

*2x2 BLD:* 54.28, *24.04+*, DNF(21.25) 
Comment: last one was permuted wrong 
*3x3 BLD:* *DNF*, DNF, DNF
*3x3 Multi BLD: 0/3 = 0*points in *(17:43.04)* 
Comment: took a lot of time 

*3x3 OH: 35.35 =* (43.22), (27.67), 39.46, 37.42, 29.16
Comment: Ow my hand :’(
*3x3 MTS: 1:09.40 =* 1:10.09, (1:17.19), 1:13.46, 1:04.65, (55.29)
Comment: better than I thought I’d do
*3x3 FMC: 38HTM* 


Spoiler



Scarmble: D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U'
Solution: D2 L' F D R D F2 D’ R B2 R’ D F2 D’ R B2 D2 R F2 R2 U2 D' L' U L D F U F’ L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2

2x2x3: D2 L' F D R2* D2 R F2 R2 (9/9)
Eo + 2x2x1: U2 D' L' U L D (6/15)
Edges: F U F’ (3/18)
All but 2 corners: D' L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D2 (9/27)
Insert at *: R’ D F2 D’ R B2 R’ D F2 D’ R B2 (12/39)
Cancelations: R2 R’= R 39-1= 38HTM


Comment: Couldn’t find a better insertion 

*2-4: 1:48.27 * 
Comment: nice 4x4 time 
*2-5: 5:07.82 * 
Comment: gross
*Magic: 2.21 =* (3.36), 2.49, (1.84), 2.03, 2.10 
*Master magic: 6.33=* 6.23, 6.41, (4.79), 6.35, (6.78) 
*Clock: 21.51 =* (33.69), (17.15), 21.61, 22.88, 20.04 
*Megaminx: 1:58.28 =* (2:06.27), 1:57.27, 1:52.21, (1:42.66), 2:05.33 
*Pyraminx: 11.28 =* (15.19), 14.55, 10.54, (7.73), 8.76
Comment: stupid pyraminx
*Sq-1: 58.42 =* 56.57, (53.54), (1:12.30), 1:02.76, 55.38 
*Skewb: 29.84 =* (36.18), 29.84, 32.75, (23.04), 26.93
Comment: not so beast


----------



## Hays (Oct 30, 2011)

2x2: 2.75, 4.13, 6.25, 3.65, 5.06 = 4.28
3x3: 10.05, 10.25, 11.58, 13.47, 12.00 = 11.28 
4x4: 47.43, 42.86, 57.31, 38.61, 49.47 = 46.59
2x2 - 4x4: 1:01.52


----------



## Bin Huang (Oct 31, 2011)

3x3BLD：91.36 DNF DNF


----------



## mande (Oct 31, 2011)

3x3 FMC: 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: L' U F2 D' R' D R' D2 F D2 B' D B D2 F' B2 L U' R U' R' U L' B2 D' R F' D U' F R U'

Explanation:
On scramble, L' U F2 D' gives 2x2x2 block
Shift to inverse scramble with premoves (D F2 U' L)
3x cross: U R' F' U D' F D
Shift to scramble with premoves D' F' D U' F R U'
F2L + OLL + PLL (after cancellations): (L' U F2 D') R' D R' D2 F D2 B' D B D2 F' B2 L U' R U' R' U L' B2 D' R D
Adding the premoves to the end cancels 2 moves


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2011)

FMC: 26 HTM
Revenge for Dutch open fail, blocks just falling into place



Spoiler



F - 2 pairs (1)
R B2 D . *L' F* - 2x2x3 - edge (6)
R B' D B D' B' - F2L-1 plus CE pair (12)
U2 L U2 L' U2 B' U2 B U' - leaves 3 corners (21)
at . insert B L' F2 L B' L' *F2 L* to cancel 3 moves F2 L - L' F = F' 

Final solution:
F R B2 D B L' F2 L B' L' F' R B' D B D' B' U2 L U2 L' U2 B' U2 B U' = 26 HTM


----------



## irontwig (Oct 31, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves


Spoiler



L' U S2 D2 R D R' D f2 D' R' F' R2 F R' D R' D' R' D' F' D U' F R U'

L' U F2 D' [2x2x2+pair]

Switch to inverse:
U R' F' U [2x2x3]
D' F D [F2L-1]
R D R D' R F' R2 F [F2L/leaving 2C2E]
R D f2 D' R D' R' D2 f2 D' [LL cancelling two moves]



Nice solution, Ralph!


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> FMC: 27 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Initially I spend some time on a 5 move 2x2x2 but it din't work out so decided to go with another pair and from there I got very, very lucky with that LL just falling into place like that 


edit: Erik knows...


----------



## irontwig (Oct 31, 2011)

It's not an error; look at the LL.


----------



## Jakube (Oct 31, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 8.25+, (4.22), (12.62), 4.46, 5.04 = *5.92*
*3x3x3:* 16.99, (15.36), 18.20, 18.41, (19.66) = *17.87*
*4x4x4:* (1:13.35), 1:11.04, (1:03.87), 1:05.01, 1:08.27 = *1:08.11*
*5x5x5:* 2:01.56, (1:53.60), (2:29.46), 2:05.81, 2:21.62 = *2:09.66*
*6x6x6:* 4:42.04, (4:16.66), 4:23.42, (5:16.84), 4:37.76 = *4:34.41*
*7x7x7:* 7:56.32, 7:44.68, (DNF), (7:19.02), 7:47.30 = *7:49.43*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded:* 30.82, 34.95, 37.40 = *30.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* 1:37.86, DNF(55.01), 1:16.99 = *1:16.99*
_Too bad. 2nd off by 2 flipped edges._
*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(4:58.39[2:15], 6:13.09[2:45], DNF(4:41.39)[2:18] = *6:13.09*
_2nd: slow memo and 2 pops, once a wing piece popped and fell onto the floor, I had to search it. 3rd, off by 2 wings_
*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(10:25.41)[4:58], DNF(11:04.08)[5:05], 10:44.55[4:59] = *10:44.55*
_1st, off by 2 twisted corners and 3 centers; 2nd: nearly everything except edges. _
*6x6x6 Blindfolded: DNF(40:05.27)*
_Memo was around 23 minutes. Off by 3 x-centers and 3 obligates._
*7x7x7 Blindfolded: DNF(58:02.80)*
_My second attempt ever. Memo was 29:36. 
off by: 2 outer and 8 inner x-centers
2 outer and 7 inner t-centers
22 obligates
nearly all the rest (it´s possible, that I forget a move, and so ****ed up a lot.
I´m not happy with this, but it´s a good result for me. _
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 14/16 in 50:00.71[30:14]*
_Felt like doing a "smaller" one and going for safety. 
Surprisingly it wen really fast, only 2 small mistakes. A little memo error on cube 8 (2 flipped corners) and a wrong Commutator on cube 16 (5 corners)._
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 29.07, 28.19, (39.08), (23.64), 26.79 = *28.02*
_Got a really easy x-cross on the second, but messed up the last 2 F2L pairs._
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves: DNF*
_Didn´t find a good start._
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 1:33.06*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 3:52.85*


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 31, 2011)

irontwig said:


> It's not an error; look at the LL.


 
I stand corrected 
I was just reading from the start and didn't yet realise the premove cancellations


----------



## Elliot (Oct 31, 2011)

*3x3: *(18.40+), 13.72, 13.10, (11.89), 14.60 = *13.91*
*3x3 OH:* 21.54, (15.87), 21.75, 17.78, (21.90) = *20.36*


----------



## rona3 (Oct 31, 2011)

*2x2: *6.84, (6.50), 8.24, 8.20, (10.03)= *7.76 
3x3: *(DNF), (24.66), 25.97, 29.39, 26.21=* 28.91
4x4: *(2:18.37), 2:15.29, (2:02.11+), 2:11.53, 2:11.29= *2:12.70 
5x5:* 4:00.27, (4:05.14), 4:02.68+, (3:38.86), 4:02.75= *4:01.90
OH: *(42.87), 52.86, 51.94, (53.60), 50.69= *51.83* _(single and avg. PB)_
*Pyra:*16.54, 20.31, (23.27), 23.13, (12.90)= *19.99*
*2x2+3x3+4x4: 2:31.03
2x2+3x3+4x4+5x5: 5:51.62*
_comment: It was a bad weekly for me, except the OH and maybe 2x2. _


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 31, 2011)

*2x2: * 2.55, 4.47, 5.09, 3.44, 3.72 = * 3.88 *
*3x3: * 13.65, 12.08, 12.53, 12.78, 12.53 = * 12.61 *
*4x4: * 50.25, 50.72, 53.18, 51.18, 45.30 = * 50.72 *
*5x5: * 1:21.91, 1:25.75, 1:27.91, 1:17.63, 1:35.13 =* 1:25.19 *


----------



## marcobelotti (Oct 31, 2011)

2x2: 5.48, 7.01, 8.40, 6.31, 6.58=6.64
3x3: 20.62, 18.37, 19.08, 26.51, 17.78=19.36 
4x4: 1:06.66, 1:17.97, 1:38.72, 1:17.69, 1:20.72=1:18.79
5x5:
6x6:
7x7:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:2:11.79
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:5:26.63
3x3 One Handed:50.75, 45.35, 41.28, 52.90, 49.11=48.40
3x3 Match The Scramble:
3x3 With Feet:
Clock:
Magic:
Master Magic:
Megaminx:1:35.63, 1:28.97, 1:29.56, 1:28.38, 1:37.64=1:31.39
Square 1:1:04.63, 1:56.49, 1:05.96, 1:15.25, 52.34=1:08.61
Pyraminx:
2x2x2 Blindfolded:31.06, 27.62, DNF(7.74)=27.62
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(1:56.30), DNF(1:15.32), DNF(2:19.48)=DNF
multibld:0/5=0 points[36.54.02 (20.00)]
what the ****...
using my new mefferts megaminx....it's not so good as my old mf8
and my english suck


----------



## mycube (Oct 31, 2011)

2x2: (5.52) 3.69 4.61 4.63 (3.52) = 4.31
3x3: (13.59) 15.21 (15.63) 14.05 14.43 = 14.46
comment: good result for a comp!
4x4: (1:21.80) 1:25.22 1:26.56 (1:31.00) 1:24.43 = 1:25.40
5x5: (2:19.46) 2:24.16 (2:32.21) 2:19.83 2:23.86 = 2:22.62
comment. PB 
6x6: (4:43.44) 4:51.08 4:56.08 (4:57.03) 4:52.69 = 4:53.28
7x7: (7:12.97) (7:29.28) 7:19.36 7:26.19 7:20.86 = 7:22.14
3x3 OH: 31.15 27.65 (26.25) 29.00 (31.25) = 29.27
2x2-4x4 Relay: 1:52.97
2x2-5x5 Relay: 4:36.11
Megaminx: 2:50.83 2:56.84 (2:50.68) (3:02.27) 2:54.09 = 2:53.92
Pyraminx: (16.36) 14.80 (4.96) 10.36 10.77 = 11.98


----------



## Reinier Schippers (Oct 31, 2011)

2x2: 4.45, 6.34, 3.97, 4.44, 5.53 = 4.81 average
3x3: 13.23, 15.51, 11.83, 14.49, 15.45 = 14.39 yeah bad...


----------



## guusrs (Nov 1, 2011)

FMC: 26


Spoiler



scramble: D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U'
my solve: L' R2 U' R D R' D2 R' U2 F2 D R' D' B U2 F' U' F U F' U' F U' B' F U2

pre-moves [F U2 ] 
F2L: L' R2 U' R D R' D2 R' U2 F2 D R' D' (13+2) 
LL: B U2 F' U' F U F' U' F U' B' (24+2) 
undo pre-moves: F U2 (26)


Same for me Ralph!


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 2, 2011)

Some nice results again this week!
If only we could have done this at the Dutch Open 

Looking forward to the solutions of Tomoaki, Atilla and Mirek.


----------



## okayama (Nov 2, 2011)

*5x5x5*: 2:46.66, 2:56.01, (2:30.41), (3:02.32), 2:45.58 = 2:49.42

*7x7x7*: 6:25.32, (6:23.66), (6:53.43), 6:52.21, 6:35.75 = 6:37.76
Great new PB! What happen!?

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [2:44.49], DNSy, DNSy = DNF

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [17:12.02], DNSy, DNSy = DNF

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 29 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U'
Solution: R' L' D R' D2 R U' R2 U2 F R F D' F' D2 B' D' B R B R' B' R' F R' D' F D U2

30 min backup solution.

Pre-scramble: F R' D' F D U2

c/e pairs: R' L'
2x2x2 block: D R' D2
More c/e pair: R U'
2x2x3 block: R2 U2
F2L minus 1 slot: F
Finish F2L: R F D' F' D
Pair 3-cycle: D B' D' B R B R' B'
AUF: R'

In the remaining time I found:

Pre-scramble: F R2 F U2

c/e pairs: R' L'
2x2x2 block: D R' D2
More c/e pair: R U'
F2L minus 1 slot: R' U' F U R' U2
All but 3 edges: R2 U' R U
Correction: F R2 F U2

but couldn't find a good insertion.
Looked a nice scramble, but no better solution was found.

Congrats to all the people who found _expert_ (27 or shorter) solutions.


----------



## ardi4nto (Nov 2, 2011)

*5x5x5*:
3:34.19, 3:15.45, 2:35.94, 3:06.19, 2:45.26 = 3:02.30

Didn't do this very well


----------



## superduperabner (Nov 2, 2011)

2x2: 3.99, (6.49), 4.75, 4.12, (3.12) = *4.29*
3x3: 13.94, (17.36), 12.60, 14.09, (12.58) = *13.54*
4x4: 53.40, (47.48), 54.15, 48.96, (57.66) = *52.17* 
6x6: (3:39.03), 3:26.59, 3:24.68, (3:11.07), 3:13.05 = *3:21.44*
OH: 17.99, 20.04, 19.67, (22.44), (13.86) = *19.23*


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 2, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.86 3.12 (5.51) 4.66 (3.05) => 3.88

*3x3:* 11.78 (10.92) 13.31 (13.61) 13.19 => 12.76

*4x4:* 53.04 51.97 53.73 (55.86) (50.71) => 52.91

*5x5:* (1:52.10) 1:56.82 1:54.70 (1:58.65) 1:53.19 => 1:54.90

*6x6:* 4:00.01 4:05.36 (3:55.12) (4:17.17) 3:58.60 => 4:01.32

*7x7:* 6:44.55 (7:03.50) 6:59.40 7:00.64 (6:36.63) => 6:54.86

*2x2 BLD:* 10.16 DNF 10.35 => 10.16
Comment: OLL Skip + J perm on bottom, meh, R2 F2 R2 PBL. 

*3x3 BLD:* DNF 4:14.77 3:37.98 => 3:37.98

*3x3 Multi BLD:* 0/2 = DNF, 8:49.82

*3x3 OH:* (33.17) (27.60) 29.29 28.53 28.74 => 28.85

*3x3 MTS:* 1:11.72 1:16.24 (1:09.18) (1:20.39) 1:12.99 => 1:13.65

*2-4 Relay:* 1:11.97

*2-5 Relay:* 3:15.88

*Magic:* 1.52 (3.22) 1.20 (1.09) 1.12 => 1.28

*Master Magic:* 2.52 2.78 (4.59) (2.46) 2.66 => 2.65

*Clock:* 12.78 (13.84) 13.01 12.62 (12.41) => 12.80

*Megaminx:* 1:57.33 1:57.30 (1:49.56) 1:59.69 (2:01.74) => 1:58.11

*Pyraminx:* 6.16 (7.53) 7.28 6.69 (5.50) => 6.71

*Square-1:* (33.24) 29.21 (26.82) 30.75 30.97 => 30.31

*3x3 FM:* 41


Spoiler



Double X-Cross: x2 R' U2 R2 x2 y' U L F2 U' L' F R U F2 L2
F2L#3: R U' R' U R U' R'
F2L#4: U2 L' U L
OLL: R U R' U' R' F R F'
PLL: y2 x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2


----------



## Krag (Nov 2, 2011)

2x2x2: (4.06), 4.61, (6.17), 5.62, 5.22 = *5.15*
3x3x3: 23.44, (19.74), 21.56, (27.34), 22.23 = *22.41*
4x4x4: 1:52.79, (1:44.53), 1:54.16, 1:48.26, (2:32.55) = * 1:51.74*
5x5x5: (3:21.12), 3:36.06, 3:35.33, 3:30.75, (3:37.56) = * 3:34.05*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *2:24.52*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *6:22.87*
PyraMinx: (17.53), (13.11), 15.89, 14.12, 14.28 = *14.76*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:16.85, 1:09.64, DNF = *1:09.64*
3x3x3 Blindfolded: 3:58.35, DNF, DNF = *3:58.35*
FMC *38*



Spoiler



SOLUTION: F L U2 R' B L' D R'L D'L B2 L'D2 L2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U x B' U' B U x' F R' B2 R F' R'B2 R2 U2 

F L U2 R' B L' D (1x2x3)(7/7)
R'L D'L B2 L'D2 L2 (2x2x3)(8/15)
R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' (F2L3)(7/22)
R' U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R (F2L4)(11/33)
Lw' B' U' B U Lw (OLL)(6/39)
R' F R' B2 R F' R'B2 R2 U2 (PLL)(10/43)

Between f2l and OLL R Lw' becomes x.between OLL and PLL Lw R' becomes x', between F2L3 and F2L4 R' R' becomes R2, so 5 moves cansels and the total is 38


----------



## vlarsen (Nov 2, 2011)

Victor
*2x2:* (9.04), (20.04), 13.29, 10.96, 9.86 = *11.37*
*3x3:* 37.64, 41.54, (DNF), 34.56, (27.67) = *37.91*
*4x4:* 1:56.70, (2:15.20), 2:12.25, (1:50.01), 1:58.01 = *2:02.32*
*5x5:* 3:45.89, (3:32.81), 4:01.92, 3:56.64, (4:30.28) = *3:54.82*
*3x3 Match:* 2:23.84, 1:51.40, (1:45.64), 2:37.95, (3:45.70) = *2:17.73*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay: 2:44.01*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay: 6:38.89*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 3, 2011)

Not sure how much time I'll have tomorrow, so I figured I'd better post what I have now.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.93, 7.31, 11.91, 7.02, 8.68 = *7.97*
*3x3x3:* 19.84, 28.52, 21.69, 24.61, 23.94 = *23.41*
*4x4x4:* 1:39.19 [O], 1:28.00 [O], 1:25.50 [O], 1:13.78, 1:29.05 [P] = *1:27.52*
*5x5x5:* 2:46.06, 2:38.20, 2:37.20, 2:39.31, 2:52.13 = *2:41.19*
*6x6x6:* 5:35.14 [O], 5:08.59, 5:17.00 [P], 4:57.94 [P], 5:14.07 [O] = *5:13.22*
*7x7x7:* 7:11.51, 7:47.97, 6:56.93, 6:53.94, 7:01.73 = *7:03.39*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 19.46, 30.61, 21.97 = *19.46*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:40.40, 1:24.11, 1:34.56 = *1:24.11*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 6:57.15 [3:22], DNS, DNS = *6:57.15*
*5x5x5 BLD:* 17:01.15 [8:49], DNS, DNS = *17:01.15*
*6x6x6 BLD:* *28:48.89* [14:41]
Comment: Easy scramble – 32 centers solved!
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNS*
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *DNS yet*
*3x3x3 OH:* 37.83, 47.13, 42.30, 46.44, 54.63 = *45.29*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:49.55, 2:42.40, DNF, 2:54.71, 1:47.36 = *2:28.89*
Comment: Popped on the third one; couldn’t put it back together. Terrible.
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:31.13, 1:29.40, 1:20.14, 1:16.69, 1:20.77 = *1:23.44*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *38 moves*


Spoiler



L U B2 U L2 U F R F2 R2 F’ R2 D’ R U2 R’ D R U L’ F’ U’ F U’ L U’ L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L2 U F U’ F’ L’ U2

2x2x2: L U B2 U L2
2x cross: U F R F2 R2 F’ R’ .
Third pair: U’ L’ F’ U’ F U’ L
Fourth pair: U’ L’ U2 L U L’ U’ L
Pseudo OLL: L U F U’ F’ L’ U2
Insert at .: R’ D’ R U2 R’ D R U2
R’ R’ become R2 before insertion; U2 U’ become U after insertion.


*2-4 relay:* *2:19.02* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *4:57.50* [P]
*Magic:* 10.78, 17.02, 10.46, 9.94, 9.88 = *10.39*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course.
*Master Magic:* 3.78, 3.15, 3.58, 3.50, 3.59 = *3.56*
*Clock:* 2:41.13 [0:31], 15.21, 18.22, 17.16, 16.68 = *17.35*
*MegaMinx:* DNS, 2:58.48, 2:44.36, 2:41.49, 2:44.47 = *2:49.10*
*Pyraminx:* 2:28.80, 13.97, 17.52, 19.30, 15.08 = *17.30*
*Square-1:* 7:49.05 [3:45, case OP], 37.41 [P], 42.27, 28.19, 38.41 = *39.36*
*Skewb:* DNF [5:25.81, 2:27, scrambled], 19.65, 19.13, 17.28, 14.25 = *18.69*


----------



## Mirek (Nov 4, 2011)

*FMC:* (32)


Spoiler



F R B2 D F R2 F2 L D B' D2 L2 F2 R U' R' U R U' B' R' F' R B R' F B' U' R' U R B (32)

f2l without 1 slot: F R B2 D F R2 F2 L D B' D2 L2 F2 (13)
all but 3 corners: R U' R' U R U' R' *B' U' R' U R B
insert at *: (R B' R' F' R B R' F)


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 4, 2011)

*2x2:* (3.08), 4.95, 5.42, 4.10, (5.72) = *4.82*
_Comment: Good, my last sub-5 average was probably around 6 months ago when I practised._
*3x3:* 13.55, 13.10, (13.01), (14.61), 14.36 = *13.67*
*4x4:* (1:15.95), 1:06.67, 57.34, 1:04.40, (52.85) = *1:02.80*
*5x5:* 2:25.79, (2:07.99), (2:44.37), 2:28.46, 2:10.64 = *2:21.63*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:34.53*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:51.05*
*3x3 OH:* 26.73, (25.60), 27.12, 26.97, (29.68) = *26.94*
*Pyraminx:* (24.09), 11.79, 10.41, (6.91), 9.78 = *10.66*
*Clock:* (16.99), (13.49), 16.71, 14.85, 13.81 = *15.12*
*MTS:* (DNF), 1:40.54, 1:38.63, (1:30.37), 1:36.55= *1:38.58* 

*FMC* = *DNF*


Spoiler



Nooooooo! Ran out of time and DNF'd my back up solution by a U2. :fp
If only I had a couple more minutes I would've finished my final solution.

Scramble: D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U'
Solution: L' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B F' U' R F U2 F2 U' R' F *R R* U R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R L F' L' F U F U' F' U2 = 37 moves

2x2x2: L' D' L2 U2 L2
2x2x3: F2 U2 B' R B F' U' R
F2l-1: F U2 F2 U' R' F R
Solve 1x2x2 block+finish F2L: R U R' F' U2 F2 R' F' R
LL: L F' L' F U F U' F' U2

*Fail back up:*
Scramble: D F' L' B' L2 D2 U F' D B2 U2 B2 F' R' B2 U2 B2 U' 
Solution: L' D' L2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B' R B F' U' R F U2 F2 U' R' F R U R U' R' U F' U *F F* R2 B' R' B R' F' B2 U R L' B2 L R' U B2 *U* = 44 moves...

2x2x2: L' D' L2 U2 L2
2x2x3: F2 U2 B' R B F' U' R 
F2l-1: F U2 F2 U' R' F R 
Finish F2L: U R U' R' U F' U F
OLL: F R2 B' R' B R' F' 
PLL: B2 U R L' B2 L R' U B2 U



*2x2 BLD:* 13.52, 15.14, 14.25 = *13.52* 
*3x3 BLD:* 43.63, 35.92, 40.72 = *35.92*
*5x5 BLD:* DNF, DNF, 8:58.99 = *8:58.99*
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 5/5 (6:56.93) = *5 points*
_Comment: Too tired for a big attempt, not sure if I have the time anyway._


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2011)

*3x3*: (15.44), 16.05, 17.60, 19.44, (23.17) = *17.70*
*3x3BLD*: 
*3x3OH*: (28.98), 33.52, 38.22, 34.82, (DNF) = *35.52*
*5x5*: (2:32.24), 2:36.65, (3:03.62), 2:51.15, 2:57.65 = *2:48.48*
*Pyra*: 5.57, 6.67, (7.91), 6.31, (5.43) = *6.18*
_Comment: So, so bad..._


----------



## Kamil Fiedoruk (Nov 4, 2011)

3x3: (24.83) , (33.47) , 32.05 , 28.14 , 29.36 = 29.85
2x2: (4.64) , (6.65) , 5.72 , 5.90 , 5.78 = 5.80
Pyraminx: 6.85 , 7.64 , (8.54) , 8.54 , (6.19) = 7.68
Magic: 1.72 , (6.00) , 2.71 , (1.60) , 1.87 = 2.10 WTF ?
Master Magic: 2.38 , (2.25) , (3.15) , 2.39 , 2.29 = 2.35


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Nov 4, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.11 - (5.67) - 5.64 - 4.26 - (2.63) = 5.00
3x3x3: (17.97) - 17.74 - (14.96) - 15.70 - 16.94 = 16.79
4x4x4: 1:16.60 - 1:15.46 - (1:13.45) - (1:17.35) - 1:15.43 = 1:15.83
5x5x5: 1:57.81 - 1:57.47 - (1:47.81) - (2:03.97) - 2:03.37 = 1:59.55
6x6x6: 3:48.73 - 3:51.48 - 3:50.05 - (3:43.31) - (3:55.09) = 3:50.09
7x7x7: (6:20.35) - 6:15.15 - 6:11.31 - (6:07.78) - 6:11.63 = 6:12.70
3x3x3OH: (24.53) - 29.36 - 28.32 - (31.80) - 31.18 = 29.62
2BLD: 43.50 - DNF - DNF = 43.50
3BLD: 5:01.51 - 4:56.64 - 4:34.86+ = 4:34.86
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4: 1:52.91
2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5: 3:40.92
Magic: (1.89) - 2.44 - 2.16 - 1.98 - (2.45) = 2.19
Master Magic: (4.27) - 4.69 - (5.29) - 4.95 - 4.93 = 4.86
Megaminx: 1:32.98 - (1:42.42) - (1:32.54) - 1:35.75 - 1:33.91 = 1:34.21
Pyraminx: 6.63 - 7.75 - 7.89 - (8.44) - (5.79) = 7.42
Clock: (18.66) - 20.11 - 19.37 - 11.16 - (23.60) = 20.58
Square-1: 1:02.45 - (59.82) - 1:03.14 - (1:14.07) - 1:10.84 = 1:05.48
Skewb: (9.86) - 8.05 - 9.64 - (5.66) - 7.61 = 8.43
FMC: 47 HTM


Spoiler



L' D R2 D2 F R F' U' F R2 F' R' (12/12)
y2 x' F L F L' U' L F L' U' L F L' U F' (14/26)
y' U' R U R' y2 R' F' L F R F' L' F' (12/38)
U R' L F2 R L' U F2 U (9/47)


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 4, 2011)

*3x3x3:* 1:31.62 DNF DNF 1:10.25 1:28.13 = DNF
comment: 1:10.25 was a +2
*5x5x5BLD:* 12:40.65 DNS DNS


----------



## ManasijV (Nov 5, 2011)

3x3 BLD: 1:32.09, 1:19.65, DNF(1:37.77)
3x3: 12.90, (11.61), (15.20), 12.22, 12.94
3x3 OH: (20.92), 25.48, 22.68, (28.68), 24.11


----------



## Mvcuber12 (Nov 5, 2011)

2x2 : 3,13	3,38	3,68	1,91	3,02	= 3,18
3x3:	8,56	10,36	9,68	9,84	9,13	= 9,55
4x4:	41,05	38,80	39,18	39,68	43,15	= 39,97
5x5:	1:25,71 1:35,47 1:30,09 1:23,81 1:35,55	= 1:30,42
OH: 18,94	14,68	14,05	18,27	16,80	= 16,58
MTS: 52,13	50,47	40,25	DNF	48,36	= 50,32
MG	1,16	1,33	1,09	1,00	DNF	= 1,19
MMG	3,80	5,19	3,90	3,91	4,17	= 3,99
CL: 18,71	12,40	17,44	15,14	13,59	= 15,39
PYRA	7,97	8,27	7,88	9,06	7,65	= 8,04
SQ1	23,34	11,83	15,84	16,66	23,19	= 18,56
2-4	58.62 
2-5	2:27.34 
FMC:	36 
L U B2 U L2 (5) 
R B' R' B2 U' B' U2 R' U' (9/14) 
B' R2 B R B' R' B R (8/22) 
F R F' R U' R' U R (8/30) 
L' U2 L R2 F2 U' (6/36) 

I'm back..


----------



## jla (Nov 5, 2011)

*2x2x2: *4.70, 5.93, 5.76, 7.43, 6.81 = *6.17*
*3x3x3: *14.82, 21.46, 17.90, 16.65, 20.14 = *18.23*
*Magic: *1.55, 3.54, 5.70, 2.16, 2.04 = *2.58*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2011)

Results for week 44, Simon back on top.
Congratulations to Simon, Evan and Jakob .

*2x2x2*(34)

 2.04 AnsonL
 2.39 SimonWestlund
 2.62 asiahyoo1997
 3.12 Yes, We Can!
 3.18 Mvcuber12
 3.57 The Rubik Mai
 3.88 cuber952
 3.88 Evan Liu
 4.20 Jaysammey777
 4.28 Hays
 4.28 CuberMan
 4.29 superduperabner
 4.31 mycube
 4.81 Reinier Schippers
 4.82 Zane_C
 5.00 MaeLSTRoM
 5.15 Krag
 5.80 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.92 Jakube
 6.17 jla
 6.20 janelle
 6.43 aronpm
 6.49 dcuber98
 6.63 marcobelotti
 7.28 Yttrium
 7.76 rona3
 7.97 Mike Hughey
 7.98 Selkie
 8.33 Schmidt
 9.34 nekosensei
 9.78 r_517
 11.37 vlarsen
 12.36 mitzi97
 17.94 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.99 asiahyoo1997
 9.05 AnsonL
 9.55 Mvcuber12
 9.57 SimonWestlund
 9.88 The Rubik Mai
 10.00 Yes, We Can!
 11.14 amostay2004
 11.28 Hays
 12.61 cuber952
 12.69 ManasijV
 12.74 CuberMan
 12.76 Evan Liu
 13.54 superduperabner
 13.67 Zane_C
 13.81 Elliot
 14.39 Reinier Schippers
 14.56 mycube
 15.51 aronpm
 15.99 janelle
 16.60 nekosensei
 16.79 MaeLSTRoM
 17.70 WTF2L?
 17.87 Jakube
 18.17 Jaysammey777
 18.23 jla
 18.82 Selkie
 19.36 marcobelotti
 19.69 Yttrium
 20.00 dcuber98
 20.04 r_517
 22.41 Krag
 23.41 Mike Hughey
 27.19 rona3
 29.85 Kamil Fiedoruk
 29.95 Schmidt
 37.91 vlarsen
 44.66 MatsBergsten
 DNF cmhardw
*4x4x4*(28)

 39.18 asiahyoo1997
 39.97 Mvcuber12
 40.55 AnsonL
 44.68 SimonWestlund
 45.36 The Rubik Mai
 46.59 Hays
 49.83 CuberMan
 50.72 cuber952
 52.17 superduperabner
 52.91 Evan Liu
 1:02.80 Zane_C
 1:08.11 Jakube
 1:14.58 aronpm
 1:15.83 MaeLSTRoM
 1:18.79 marcobelotti
 1:25.40 mycube
 1:26.21 dcuber98
 1:27.52 Mike Hughey
 1:29.91 Selkie
 1:30.25 Yttrium
 1:30.85 Jaysammey777
 1:42.70 r_517
 1:51.74 Krag
 2:02.32 vlarsen
 2:12.70 rona3
 2:22.19 Schmidt
 2:23.28 MatsBergsten
 2:24.94 nekosensei
*5x5x5*(27)

 1:15.15 asiahyoo1997
 1:21.10 SimonWestlund
 1:25.19 cuber952
 1:28.45 Yes, We Can!
 1:30.42 Mvcuber12
 1:34.61 The Rubik Mai
 1:53.91 CuberMan
 1:54.90 Evan Liu
 1:59.55 MaeLSTRoM
 2:09.66 Jakube
 2:13.40 aronpm
 2:21.63 Zane_C
 2:22.62 mycube
 2:32.32 dcuber98
 2:41.19 Mike Hughey
 2:48.48 WTF2L?
 2:49.42 okayama
 2:58.64 Jaysammey777
 2:59.54 Yttrium
 3:02.30 ardi4nto
 3:06.97 Selkie
 3:25.99 r_517
 3:34.05 Krag
 3:54.82 vlarsen
 4:01.74 nekosensei
 4:01.90 rona3
 7:50.41 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(11)

 2:44.46 SimonWestlund
 3:06.63 Yes, We Can!
 3:21.44 superduperabner
 3:50.09 MaeLSTRoM
 4:01.32 Evan Liu
 4:34.41 Jakube
 4:53.28 mycube
 5:13.22 Mike Hughey
 5:29.56 Jaysammey777
 6:01.31 Yttrium
 6:23.57 Selkie
*7x7x7*(10)

 4:26.48 SimonWestlund
 6:12.70 MaeLSTRoM
 6:37.76 okayama
 6:54.86 Evan Liu
 7:03.39 Mike Hughey
 7:22.14 mycube
 7:49.43 Jakube
 9:45.06 Jaysammey777
 9:55.39 Yttrium
13:15.93 Selkie
*3x3 one handed*(28)

 14.42 AnsonL
 15.39 a small kitten
 16.58 Mvcuber12
 16.60 asiahyoo1997
 17.15 SimonWestlund
 17.73 Yes, We Can!
 18.47 The Rubik Mai
 19.23 superduperabner
 20.36 Elliot
 21.05 CuberMan
 23.36 amostay2004
 24.09 ManasijV
 26.94 Zane_C
 28.02 Jakube
 28.85 Evan Liu
 29.27 mycube
 29.62 MaeLSTRoM
 31.86 aronpm
 35.35 Jaysammey777
 35.52 WTF2L?
 39.88 r_517
 45.29 Mike Hughey
 45.29 Yttrium
 46.73 Selkie
 47.62 marcobelotti
 47.89 nekosensei
 51.83 rona3
 52.11 dcuber98
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 2:28.89 Mike Hughey
 6:54.44 aronpm
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(17)

 9.96 SimonWestlund
 10.16 Evan Liu
 13.52 Zane_C
 13.98 AnsonL
 14.28 aronpm
 19.46 Mike Hughey
 20.53 CuberMan
 22.10 asiahyoo1997
 24.04 Jaysammey777
 27.40 MatsBergsten
 27.62 marcobelotti
 30.82 Jakube
 43.50 MaeLSTRoM
 51.91 nekosensei
 56.74 Yttrium
 1:05.00 Schmidt
 1:09.64 Krag
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(18)

 30.66 aronpm
 35.92 Zane_C
 1:08.93 SimonWestlund
 1:16.99 Jakube
 1:19.65 ManasijV
 1:24.11 Mike Hughey
 1:25.67 MatsBergsten
 2:01.03 AnsonL
 3:37.98 Evan Liu
 3:58.35 Krag
 4:28.59 asiahyoo1997
 4:34.86 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF okayama
 DNF marcobelotti
 DNF Jaysammey777
 DNF amostay2004
 DNF CuberMan
 DNF Yttrium
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 3:25.17 aronpm
 6:13.09 Jakube
 6:57.15 Mike Hughey
 7:14.75 MatsBergsten
 7:59.14 SimonWestlund
 DNF okayama
 DNF Yttrium
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

 8:58.99 Zane_C
10:44.55 Jakube
12:40.65 cmhardw
14:11.35 MatsBergsten
17:01.15 Mike Hughey
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

28:48.89 Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF Jakube
*3x3 Multi blind*(7)

14/16 (50:00)  Jakube
5/5 ( 6:56)  Zane_C
5/6 (31:04)  SimonWestlund
0/2 ( 8:49)  Evan Liu
0/2 (12:07)  CuberMan
0/3 (17:43)  Jaysammey777
0/5 ( )  marcobelotti
*3x3 Match the scramble*(9)

 50.32 Mvcuber12
 1:09.40 Jaysammey777
 1:13.65 Evan Liu
 1:17.28 aronpm
 1:23.44 Mike Hughey
 1:34.55 asiahyoo1997
 1:38.57 Zane_C
 2:17.73 vlarsen
 2:52.03 dcuber98
*2-3-4 Relay*(21)

 55.88 SimonWestlund
 58.62 Mvcuber12
 1:01.52 asiahyoo1997
 1:02.84 The Rubik Mai
 1:11.97 Evan Liu
 1:15.88 CuberMan
 1:26.15 aronpm
 1:33.06 Jakube
 1:34.53 Zane_C
 1:48.27 Jaysammey777
 1:52.91 MaeLSTRoM
 1:52.97 mycube
 1:56.73 dcuber98
 2:19.02 Mike Hughey
 2:24.52 Krag
 2:26.72 Selkie
 2:29.47 Yttrium
 2:31.03 rona3
 2:44.01 vlarsen
 2:58.61 nekosensei
 3:20.97 Schmidt
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(20)

 2:20.35 asiahyoo1997
 2:24.53 SimonWestlund
 2:27.34 Mvcuber12
 2:39.94 The Rubik Mai
 3:00.33 CuberMan
 3:15.88 Evan Liu
 3:40.92 MaeLSTRoM
 3:51.05 Zane_C
 3:52.85 Jakube
 4:27.79 aronpm
 4:36.11 mycube
 4:45.21 Yttrium
 4:57.36 dcuber98
 4:57.50 Mike Hughey
 5:07.82 Jaysammey777
 5:40.95 Selkie
 5:51.62 rona3
 6:22.87 Krag
 6:38.89 vlarsen
 8:17.16 nekosensei
*Magic*(11)

 0.99 The Rubik Mai
 1.19 Mvcuber12
 1.28 Evan Liu
 1.84 dcuber98
 2.08 r_517
 2.10 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.19 MaeLSTRoM
 2.21 Jaysammey777
 2.29 Selkie
 2.58 jla
 10.39 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.35 Kamil Fiedoruk
 2.65 Evan Liu
 3.56 Mike Hughey
 3.99 Mvcuber12
 4.74 dcuber98
 4.86 MaeLSTRoM
 5.39 Selkie
 6.33 Jaysammey777
 6.99 r_517
*Skewb*(3)

 8.43 MaeLSTRoM
 18.69 Mike Hughey
 29.84 Jaysammey777
*Clock*(13)

 6.64 r_517
 9.42 SimonWestlund
 12.80 Evan Liu
 13.99 aronpm
 15.12 Zane_C
 15.39 Mvcuber12
 15.48 The Rubik Mai
 16.90 Selkie
 17.35 Mike Hughey
 18.79 Yttrium
 19.38 MaeLSTRoM
 21.51 Jaysammey777
 DNF CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.26 SimonWestlund
 6.18 WTF2L?
 6.65 The Rubik Mai
 6.71 Evan Liu
 7.42 MaeLSTRoM
 7.44 asiahyoo1997
 7.68 Kamil Fiedoruk
 7.93 AnsonL
 7.93 CuberMan
 8.04 Mvcuber12
 10.66 Zane_C
 11.28 Jaysammey777
 11.98 mycube
 14.76 Krag
 17.30 Mike Hughey
 19.99 rona3
 21.34 aronpm
 23.33 Schmidt
 27.81 Selkie
*Megaminx*(11)

 49.28 SimonWestlund
 1:31.39 marcobelotti
 1:33.36 The Rubik Mai
 1:34.21 MaeLSTRoM
 1:58.11 Evan Liu
 1:58.27 Jaysammey777
 2:28.82 CuberMan
 2:49.10 Mike Hughey
 2:53.92 mycube
 4:44.76 aronpm
 4:45.02 Selkie
*Square-1*(8)

 18.56 Mvcuber12
 21.99 SimonWestlund
 30.31 Evan Liu
 39.36 Mike Hughey
 58.24 Jaysammey777
 1:05.48 MaeLSTRoM
 1:15.58 Selkie
 1:25.90 marcobelotti
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(15)

26 guusrs
26 Cubenovice
27 irontwig
29 okayama
32 Mirek
32 mande
36 Mvcuber12
37 aronpm
38 Mike Hughey
38 Krag
38 Jaysammey777
41 Evan Liu
47 MaeLSTRoM
DNF  Zane_C
DNF  Jakube

*Contest results*

372 SimonWestlund
331 Evan Liu
289 Jakube
287 Mvcuber12
265 Mike Hughey
262 asiahyoo1997
258 Zane_C
250 MaeLSTRoM
242 The Rubik Mai
236 aronpm
229 Jaysammey777
225 CuberMan
185 AnsonL
167 mycube
141 Yes, We Can!
125 Yttrium
121 Selkie
118 cuber952
118 superduperabner
109 dcuber98
109 Krag
103 marcobelotti
88 Hays
77 r_517
72 ManasijV
70 MatsBergsten
70 WTF2L?
64 nekosensei
63 amostay2004
60 rona3
59 Kamil Fiedoruk
55 okayama
51 Elliot
49 Reinier Schippers
45 vlarsen
39 janelle
37 jla
34 Schmidt
31 a small kitten
25 Cubenovice
25 guusrs
23 irontwig
21 mande
21 Mirek
16 cmhardw
13 ardi4nto
4 mitzi97


----------



## jla (Nov 6, 2011)

Congratz to Simon. I arrived from China sturday night so I didn't really cube this week, therefore my terrible results...


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Nov 6, 2011)

my FMC results arent there
original post:


Jaysammey777 said:


> *3x3 FMC: 38HTM*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Nov 6, 2011)

Jaysammey777 said:


> my FMC results arent there
> original post:


 
OK, sorry. Please use a space next time between 38 and HTM, 
then the program will calculate correctly .


----------

